# aplicar (solicitar)



## giberian

Hola todos!
Les traigo una duda acerca del uso del verbo _aplicar_ en el sentido de _solicitar_ (un empleo). Los diccionarios que consulté no parecen aceptar este uso de _aplicar_, no obstante, creo que lo he oído varias veces y me lo explico por la proximidad al verbo inglés _apply. _

Ahora, me pregunto, siempre que exista la posibilidad de usar _aplicar _en el sentido de _solicitar_, cómo usar la palabra en una frase concreta, como por ejemplo:Aplico *a/por* un empleo, *o:* Aplico un empleo. ​¿Cuál opción les suena mejor, o cuáles opciones más me pueden proponer?
Muchas gracias de antemano!
Mejores saludos, Giberian.


----------



## Argótide

Giberian, yo he oído ese verbo usado así solamente cuando la gente habla en spanglish.  Y sí, viene de "apply".


----------



## María Madrid

Efectivamente es spanglish puro y duro, otro amigo falso que algunas personas eligen no traducir. 

Solicitar un empleo sería una traducción directa. En España normalmente no se dice solicitar pues hay pocos puestos que se soliciten, normalmente se envía un curriculum y luego se entra en un proceso de selección (o se presenta uno a unas oposiciones para empleo público). Aún más largo, pero al menos es español. Saludos,


----------



## giberian

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas y por quitarme la duda!
Saludos, Giberian.


----------



## mirx

Desafortunadamente es un verbo, como ya te dijeron, en espanglish. Y todavía más desafortunado es el hecho de que muchos de los que vivimos en países anglófonos tendemos a utilizarlo.

Inicialmente yo asociaba este fenómeno con mexico-americanos que viven en comunidades hispanas en países angloparlantes. Me ha dado cuenta que el problema prevalece aún cuando la personas vivan completamente aisladas de otras personas hispanas.


----------



## cacarulo

Funesto spanglish que por Puerto MAdero algunos empleados de empresas multinacionales usan para creerse más que sus interlocutores.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Acá en Juárez es muy común escuchar a mexicanos decir frases como "hacer una aplicación" o "llenar una aplicación" o "aplicar para una vacante", etc. y efectivamente lo correcto es usar solicitud o solicitar.


----------



## mallujulia

Yo en España jamás he oido a nadie decir Aplicar por un empleo, ni nada parecido. Será  más frecuente en Hispanoamérica por el Spanglish. Yo no lo usaría nunca¨. Dïría SOLICITAR


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
"Solicitar un empleo", o "postular a un empleo", son buenas alternativas en español.
Que "apliquen" los spanglishparlantes.
Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

mallujulia said:


> Yo en España jamás he oido a nadie decir Aplicar por un empleo, ni nada parecido.


Lamento tener que admitir que yo sí lo he oído por aquí, en general en relación con empresas multinacionales y en boca de personas que no hablan bien ni inglés ni español, pero se tiran el rollo.

De momento aplicar aquí no está muy extendido y suele dar un cierto sarpullido. El tiempo dirá. Saludos,


----------



## afterlife

> Aplico *a/por* un empleo, *o:* Aplico un empleo.
> ¿Cuál opción les suena mejor, o cuáles opciones más me pueden proponer?



Ambas me suenan fatal. Coincido con los demás en que ese uso de "aplicar" es un barbarismo.​
Pero lo que más he oído es "aplicar *para* un puesto".​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Aquí tampoco se usa *aplicar* en el sentido spanglish para el caso de un empleo, decimos "*postular a un trabajo*". Pero sí lo he oido cuando se habla de *postular* a una plaza de estudios en Estados Unidos.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## .DrAgO.

Bueno, Creo que lo que más se esucharía acá en México es "conseguir trabajo", "conseguir un puesto". Sino creo que solicitar está bien


----------



## Habanera

uff, que horror, en Cuba lo usamos tanto que ni me habia dado cuenta que está mal. "aplicar para un trabajo" es muy común allá. pero despues de una búsqueda, veo que tienen toda la razón.
gracias


----------



## butterflypr

Bueno, son dos tipos de verbos diferente:

Aplicar: se refiere cuano hay una posicion o plaza disponible donde vas aplicar el trabajo

Solicitar: se refiere cuando no sabes si hay una posicion y vas a solicitar un empleo..

Entiendo que implica dos acciones diferentes.. yo usuaria " solicita un empleo"..

Saludos!


----------



## María Madrid

butterflypr said:


> Aplicar: se refiere cuano hay una posicion o plaza disponible donde vas aplicar el trabajo


Ése es el significado que aplicar no tiene en español, aunque apply sí lo tenga en inglés. 

Uno puede aplicar una capa de pintura a la pared, pero no se aplica un trabajo. Saludos,


----------



## Chaly

Yo diría: solicitar un empleo, postular para una vacante...


----------



## mirx

butterflypr said:


> Bueno, son dos tipos de verbos diferente:
> 
> Aplicar: se refiere cuano hay una posicion o plaza disponible donde vas aplicar el trabajo
> 
> Solicitar: se refiere cuando no sabes si hay una posicion y vas a solicitar un empleo..
> 
> Entiendo que implica dos acciones diferentes.. yo usuaria " solicita un empleo"..
> 
> Saludos!


 
Esa percepción que tienes del verbo aplicar no se aplica al español. 

No puedes aplicar para un trabajo, sin importar si hay o no vacante. Si puedes, sin embargo, aplicarte en tu trabajo. Obviamente esto no tiene nada que ver con conseguir un empleo sino más bien no perderlo.


----------



## Chaly

mirx said:


> Esa percepción que tienes del verbo aplicar no se aplica al español.
> 
> No puedes aplicar para un trabajo, sin importar si hay o no vacante. Si puedes, sin embargo, aplicarte en tu trabajo. Obviamente esto no tiene nada que ver con conseguir un empleo sino más bien no perderlo.


 

Estoy de acuerdo...
Por supuesto que son dos verbos diferentes; pero en este caso, no pienso prudente utilizar aplicar...es una traducción literal del Inglés, por esto resulta muy cómodo en spanglish decir "aplicar a un empleo"
Podrías quizás decir postular a un empleo o trabajo, si te parece que no se solicitan los empleos.
Aplicas una capa de pintura
Aplicas una norma
Mi opinión, por supuesto, no tiene porque ser la verdad.


----------



## mirx

Chaly said:


> Estoy de acuerdo...
> Por supuesto que son dos verbos diferentes; pero en este caso, no pienso prudente utilizar aplicar...es una traducción literal del Inglés, por esto resulta muy cómodo en spanglish decir "aplicar a un empleo"
> Podrías quizás decir postular a un empleo o trabajo, si te parece que no se solicitan los empleos.
> Aplicas una capa de pintura
> Aplicas una norma
> Mi opinión, por supuesto, no tiene porque ser la verdad.


 
¿Has leído todo el hilo?


----------



## Chaly

mirx said:


> ¿Has leído todo el hilo?


 
Yo si lo he leido, ¿y usted? 

De hecho me gusto mucho su post, sobre todo el "aplicarse en un empleo", y le di la razón.

Preguntan si es apropiado decir aplicar para un empleo; yo comento que no lo había escuchado, parece traducción del inglés, y que utilizaría postular para un empleo o solicitar un empleo; y la palabra aplicar la utilizo en casos como, aplicar una capa de pintura.

Disculpe usted, si no se entendió mi respuesta.


----------



## montecristobal

Me alegra saber que esta palabra nos causa urticaria en general a todos los hispanoparlantes concientes. Lamentablemente acá en Chile algunas personas para creerse más profesionales escriben *aplicar* en vez de *postular*, dejando entrever el más duro y puro snobismo. 
Amigo, jamás diga "aplicar" en lugar de "postular" (a un empleo).


----------



## giberian

Hola de nuevo,



Chaly said:


> Podrías quizás decir postular a un empleo o trabajo, si te parece que no se solicitan los empleos.



Según lo que comenta Chaly, parece existir una diferencia entre los actos de solicitar y postular. Siendo así, ¿me pueden ayudar a ver de qué manera difieren ambos verbos?

Muchas gracias a todos!
Saludos,
Giberian.


----------



## Ibermanolo

mirx said:


> Desafortunadamente es un verbo, como ya te dijeron, en espanglish. Y todavía más desafortunado es el hecho de que muchos de los que vivimos en países anglófonos tendemos a utilizarlo.
> 
> Inicialmente yo asociaba este fenómeno con mexico-americanos que viven en comunidades hispanas en países angloparlantes. Me ha dado cuenta que el problema prevalece aún cuando la personas vivan completamente aisladas de otras personas hispanas.


 
Estuve una temporada viviendo en Inglaterra y usábamos "aplicar" en ese sentido entre españoles. Hay que reconocer que es una palabra útil ya que en español no hay un equivalente.


----------



## mirx

Ibermanolo said:


> Estuve una temporada viviendo en Inglaterra y usábamos "aplicar" en ese sentido entre españoles. Hay que reconocer que es una palabra útil ya que en español no hay un equivalente.


 
¿Qué hay de malo con el "solicitar" o "pedir" de toda la vida?


----------



## MOMO2

montecristobal said:


> Me alegra saber que esta palabra nos causa urticaria en general a todos los hispanoparlantes concientes. Lamentablemente acá en Chile algunas personas para creerse más profesionales escriben *aplicar* en vez de *postular*, dejando entrever el más duro y puro snobismo.
> Amigo, jamás diga "aplicar" en lugar de "postular" (a un empleo).


 
Hola. ¿Qué os parecería "_presentar solicitud para un empleo_"?

Momo2


----------



## didakticos

Perdón si amplío un poquitico el hilo para dar mi opinión. Vivo en los Estados Unidos y la batalla contra el _Spanglish_ está difícil. He visto que el verbo _*aplicar*_ no se usa tanto como el sustantivo *aplicación*, que en español puro y simple sería _*solicitud*_. Yo mismo tengo dificultades cuando necesito interpretar simultáneamente para usar la palabra correcta. Y por aquí se llenan aplicaciones, perdón, quiero decir solicitudes, a cada momento, no sólo para trámites relacionados con empleos. Para pedir un servicio tienes que completar/llenar una solicitud. Para solicitar la ciudadanía americana es lo mismo, así como para otros trámites migratorios. Y que me dicen del _*aplicante *_, digo, _*solicitante*_.

Los medios de difusión masiva, entre ellos la Internet lo usan a mansalva. Esa es una de las razones por las que creo que está tan difundido. Realmente da tristeza.

¡Saludos!


----------



## montecristobal

MOMO2 said:


> Hola. ¿Qué os parecería "_presentar solicitud para un empleo_"?
> 
> Momo2




Me parece bien, aunque personalmente prefiero "postular". Al menos en mi país sonaría un poco extraño decir "_presentar solicitud para un empleo_". Me da la impresión que esta expresión se debiera utilizar cuando se debe de llenar efectivamente una "solicitud" o "formulario". La palabra "postular" en cambio, no requeriría necesariamente de un "formulario". Se puede estar postulando a un empleo sin haber presentado una solicitud. Para mi ese es el sentido de _apply_.


----------



## mirx

MOMO2 said:


> Hola. ¿Qué os parecería "_presentar solicitud para un empleo_"?
> 
> Momo2


 
Así es como se dice en México.

Voy a presentar una solicitud en X
Voy a meter una solicitud en X
Voy a llevar una solicitud a X.



Postular ni se usa ni se entendería en este caso. Aunque igual es válido, al fin de cuanteas significa "porponer como candidato para algo". Sólo que aquí sólo se usa con políticos y algunas veces para puestos importantes.

_Juan Martínez fue *postulado* como posible candidato para ocupar la Secretaría de Turismo, que ha quedado vacante tras el descenso de...._

Y me acabo de dar cuenta que también se usa únicamente en registros  muy formales.


----------



## Diddy

Hola forum,

En español se puede usar la palabra *aplicar *en el siguiente contexto, o ¿es un anglicismo?

El motivo de la presente es para *aplicar *al puesto de Gerente Administrativo que su compañía publicó en El Diario, el 25 de junio de 2009.

También estaría la palabra solicitar, pero: para *solicitar *el puesto de Gerente... no queda bien.  
 
Y cómo quedaría poner: ... para *optar* al puesto de Gerente...  Creo que este sí estaría bien...¿ qué dicen?

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

Diddy said:


> Hola forum,
> 
> En español se puede usar la palabra *aplicar *en el siguiente contexto, o ¿es un anglicismo?
> 
> El motivo de la presente es para *aplicar *al puesto de Gerente Administrativo que su compañía publicó en El Diario, el 25 de junio de 2009.
> 
> También estaría la palabra solicitar, pero: para *solicitar *el puesto de Gerente... no queda bien.
> 
> Y cómo quedaría poner: ... para *optar* al puesto de Gerente... Creo que este sí estaría bien...¿ qué dicen?
> 
> Saludos,


 
¿Cómo que _solicitar_ no queda?

Aplicar no es un anglicismo, es un pochismo puro y duro. No tiene ese significado en español y es difícil que se entienda fuera de las comunidades hispanoparlantes de Estados Unidos o Canadá.


----------



## Diddy

Huy!!! Tienes razón no es anglisimo, confundí el término por decir que es una palabra en inglés que uno aplica MAL al español ...

Bueno, pero ¿cuál queda mejor? 

El motivo de la presente es para *optar al puesto* *de* ...
El motivo de la presente es para *solicitar el puesto de...*

Gracias,


----------



## mirx

Diddy said:


> Huy!!! Tienes razón no es anglisimo, confundí el término por decir que es una palabra en inglés que uno aplica MAL al español ...
> 
> Bueno, pero ¿cuál queda mejor?
> 
> El motivo de la presente es *solicitar el puesto de...*
> 
> Gracias,


----------



## Diddy

OK... gracias!!!!


----------



## proberto

Hola: A mí tampoco me gusta que se usen palabras extranjeras cuando existen expresiones en español útiles para lo que se quiere decir, pero esta es una batalla perdida. ¿Alguien se acuerda como se llaman las diferente formas y tamaños de las letras que se usan en imprenta? estoy seguro que muchos van a contestar fuentes,. busquen en el diccionario y verán que fuentes es otra cosa en cambio la palabra correcta es tipos. Hay muchísimas palabras extranjeras que entraron a nuestra lengua desde que se empezó a hablar en español, cuando los ''cultos'' hablaban latín el pueblo empezó a hablar una mezcla de latín con las lenguas hispanas vernáculas y un viejo ejemplo es que el pueblo decía viña mientras que los eruditos corregían ''vinea non viña''. Ahora sabemos que la lengua es un instrumento sometido a procesos  de variación y cambio y que el pueblo comienza a usar nuevas palabras, a veces por necesidad y otras por pereza de los traductores. De todos modos yo me resisto, por ahora, a usar esas palabras cuando no es absolutamente necesario, sin embargo, tarde o temprano  todos vamos a caer en el cambio aunque no nos guste. Va a llegar un momento en que si me quiero postular o solicitar un cargo y no uso la palabra aplicar,  el encargado de tomar personal no va a entender y le dará el puesto a alguien que aplique para el mismo.


----------



## Alemanita

Dado que *proberto* ha desenterrado este hilo, aprovecho para decir que lamentablemente este vocablo, _aplicar_ en lugar de solicitar o postular, está apareciendo cada vez más, también en páginas dedicadas al cuidado del idioma castellano o español o como querramos llamarlo:
Del Club de Traductores Literarios de Buenos Aires, en un artículo sobre el SIELE:
_Mientras que el certificado de CELU no caduca, el del SIELE debe renovarse cada dos años, con los consiguientes costos y, por ende, con los consiguientes ingresos para las instituciones que lo promueven y la empresa de telecomunicaciones que lo hace viable. No parece haber razón valedera para un plazo de renovación tan frecuente. En el caso de hablantes nativos, no se justifica siquiera renovación alguna. No hay causa posible de pérdida seria de competencia en la propia lengua que no se detecte en las restantes pruebas *al aplicar a* un concurso, beca, etc. Y si bien estaría justificado recertificar a quienes hablan español como segunda lengua, para prever la pérdida de competencia por desuso, una renovación cada dos años, con el consecuente desembolso, no se justifica._
En sólo ocho años ...
Saludos.


----------



## proberto

Muchas gracias, Alemanita


----------



## Duometri

Es que tiene mucho más _glamour_ *aplicar* que el clásico *mandar el curriculum*. Dónde va a parar.

Estoy con proberto en que es muy posible que, a largo plazo, acabemos perdiendo la guerra, pero mientras tanto no nos rindamos aceptando barbarismos innecesarios.

Un saludo para toda la aldea de Astérix (que es lo que seremos en breve).


----------



## Señor K

Jajajajaja, ¡yo pido ser Edadepiédrix! (o Vejestórix en otras traducciones; los que conozcan a su esposa entenderán por qué ).

Por estos lados, también se ha ido escuchando cada vez más, y las personas ya están más proclives a no hacer el esfuerzo de traducción, o mejor dicho, a _aplicar_ (¿vieron lo que hice ahí? ) el verbo correcto.


----------



## Aviador

Duometri said:


> Es que tiene mucho más _glamour_ *aplicar* que el clásico *mandar el curriculum*...


Quizá, pero a mí no me parece "glamoroso" el uso de ese término, sino más bien inculto, chabacano u hortera, como dirían en España. Si yo fuera el encargado de aceptar solicitudes de empleo en una empresa y me llegara una solicitud de alguien que quiere "aplicar", ese curriculum iría directo al papelero (gracias a Dios no tengo ninguna intención de buscarme un cargo con esa responsabilidad).
Además de ese chabacano uso del verbo _aplicar_, hay otro calco del inglés que se oye a veces entre algunos hablantes. Se trata del uso de _aplicar_ como intransitivo, a la manera del inglés: _Eso aplica también para este caso; El descuento aplica hasta mañana._
Al respecto, recuerdo una reciente intervención mía en otra discusión de WR: Plural = mayúscula?


----------



## Duometri

Aviador said:


> Quizá, pero a mí no me parece "glamoroso" el uso de ese término, sino más bien inculto, chabacano u hortera, como dirían en España. Si yo tuviera fuera el encargado de aceptar solicitudes de empleo en una empresa y me llegara una solicitud de alguien que quiere "aplicar", ese curriculum iría directo al papelero (gracias a Dios no tengo ninguna intención de buscarme un cargo con esa responsabilidad).
> Además de ese chabacano uso del verbo _aplicar_, hay otro calco del inglés que se oye a veces entre algunos hablantes. Se trata del uso de _aplicar_ como intransitivo, a la manera del inglés: _Eso aplica también para este caso; El descuento aplica hasta mañana._



Era un sarcasmo, querido Aviador. Las coces al idioma no tienen ningún _glamour, _palabro que jamás uso si no es con esa intención. Por lo demás, totalmente de acuerdo contigo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Rodal

Postular a un empleo jamás de sebe decir "aplicar" ya que el verbo aplicar en español significa otra cosa completamente distinta.

Aplicar una crema una herida, por ejemplo, no tiene relación en abosluto con la palabra postular a un trabajo.  Por favor no cometan este espantoso error.


----------



## Juniorgo

Yo entiendo que la palabra aplicar no esta aceptada para usarse con el mismo significado de solicitar; sin embargo, es una palabra que se usa en muchos lugares y me parece que la RAE ha aceptado muchas palabras que no deberian y, en mi opinion, deberian aceptarla por ser tan usada. Para mi es como si fuera regionalismo.


----------



## NicoSewe

Es una pena tener que acabar con la fiesta conservadora de los puristas de la lengua castellana pero la palabra "aplicar", entendida como "solicitar", ya fue aceptada por la RAE.

En este sentido creo que es importante considerar que el lenguaje es dinámico. Esto quiere decir que cambia con el tiempo y lo seguirá haciendo. Es una pena que quieran que se mantenga exactamente como era cuando fueron a sus escuelas o colegios, pero dejen de ser perezosos y actualicen su léxico. Además hay que pensar que cuantas más palabras tengamos para expresarnos, más posibilidades de pensamiento tendremos también.

El inglés tiene casi tres veces más vocabulario que el castellano, pero gran parte de las palabas provienen del latín. De hecho "apply" y "application" son algunos ejemplos. De cierta manera esas palabras nos pertenecen más a nosotros que a ellos. El significado de aplicar en términos de solicitar, puede ser mas preciso en varios contextos, usos y sentidos.

Cuando una persona "solicita", se somete a la voluntad de una tercera persona. Por eso preferiría utilizar la idea de "solicitar un empleo" cuando la vacante no ha sido ofrecida. Cuando una persona "postula" se somete a un criterio de cualificación. En este caso, yo preferiría usar la palabra postular cuando se ofrece una vacante y yo quiero obtener el puesto. Cuando una persona "aplica", simplemente está rellenando un formulario o enviando la información requerida para algún propósito específico. Por ejemplo, no me suena bien postular a una visa, pero solicitar o aplicar a una visa me parecen ambas más específicas y correctas.

Si quieren facilitar la internalizacón del concepto, para aquellos que aún les duele el nuevo uso de esta palabra, solo tienen que imaginarse que en el acto de "aplicar" se estaría incrementando con una camada de papeles el escritorio de algún burócrata que los derivará a quien corresponda para obtener algún resultado. Al aplicar se está poniendo algo (un curriculo, un formulario, etc.) sobre otra cosa. Esta acepción de la palabra sería completamente válida desde hace siglos en la lengua española y la metáfora es la estructura intrínsica de cualquier lenguaje.

Aplicar es una palabra hermosa y práctica que puede ser utilizada y apropiada (tanto en el sentido de ser correcta como en el de tomar para sí) en la lengua castellana. No olvidemos que la finalidad del lenguaje es pensar y comunicar. En la medida en que podamos expresar más ideas y comunicar con más presición ganamos nosotros y gana el lenguaje.

Con esto no quiero decir que defendiendo los anglicismos, los cuales de hecho no me gustan en lo más mínimo. Simplemente entiendo que si bien el uso de "aplicar", en el sentido de solicitar, proviene en la práctica del inglés, en su etimología vendría del latín y, por lo tanto, lo consideraria un latinismo, o la revisión y reutilización de una palabra que amplia las posibilidades y facilita la comunicación.

Saludos!


----------

